# Found my new beach rig...



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Evan


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

oh hellz yeah... that thing rocks...


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Thats frigging bad assed!!!!!


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I think I got you beat.










The best part is if you find out the bite was yesterday you just travel back in time.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

narfpoit said:


> The best part is if you find out the bite was yesterday you just travel back in time.


HAHAHAHAHA! I love it.

Evan


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Now that's cool.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

That is funny.. the delorean


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

where we're going, there are no roads...


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

*I just traded up...*


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Hey awesome! You can carry your one-piece, 13' surf rods inside, out of the weather!

Evan


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's the one I want!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XUEvkMZHno&feature=player_embedded


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I hear you on that one!

But seriously, that truck is only what... 4-6 feet longer than your rig? Maybe a foot or two taller? 

Evan


----------

